# Transmission cooler 4l80e Questions



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I need an aftermarket cooler badly for pushing snow. I have a gage-and in the recent past while plowing it has not been uncommon for temps to exceed 230 in the pan! :yow!: 

Is it possible to overcool the tranny for the rest of the year? When towing during the summer, the temps don't climb too high (maybe 190). I have read something about getting a cooler with a built in t-stat to prevent overcooling. Has anyone done this before that can point me in the right direction? Maybe even a part number to buy?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

B&M 70274 it will fit in the stock location with a little modifying. Pull the grill and the stock cooler, you will need 2 1/2-3/8 bushings ( I get brass ones at the hardware store), you will have to cut the stock upper mount and cut some of the filler panel between the bumper and grill. Note, everything will have to shift toward the drivers side about 1-1.5". I use self tappers for the upper mount into the core support


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you realy wana keep the system working its best for propor temps and never over or under cool a oil in a tranny try this little guy.

will not open flow to the aux ports untill temp reaches 180* then flow is switched from std to aux ports = your aux cooler. then if to cool it switches back to stock = rad heated/cooled system.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DER-13011/

and if you wana get crazy safty minded here is a b&m cooler option with electric fan and built in temp switch to turn the fan on and off as needed.

http://www.summitracing.com/search/...M-Hi-Tek-SuperCoolers-with-Fans/?autoview=SKU

and good basic info on tranny fluid life and temp problems here.

http://www.tciauto.com/Products/TechInfo/trans_life_expectancy.asp


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you know-with the 2nd option (thermostat and electric fan built in)-if there is a problem with the transmission with the t-stat closed? I don't want to pop a line, or destroy a pump in the transmission, as the stock cooler is free-flowing. I would most likely run this system in-line with the stock cooler-should I run it in parallel instead?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the coolers thay offer with fan are bigger than stock and even if fan didnt work i bet its a lot more than your stocker. 

my only thing would be snow build up on the fan for possible problems . but with the fan you can move the cooler to more protected place. 

win and loose on some options.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Problem is there isn't enough room to fit the fan. Take a close look how close the cooler is to the grill. You might be able to fit the fan it you trim the crap out of the backside of the grill. That bypass doesn't stop flow it bypasses the cooler and loops back to the tranny until 180*


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

synthetic oil is always a good idea


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

click the instructions link in summit for the t-stat valve unit. shows you how it works for flow open and closed.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Update: I found that my truck already had an external cooler....clearly it wasn't doing the job. I just purchased the unit with the fan contained-I will install that in series with the other coolers. The fan should help keep temps down when i am not moving, though I will most likely need to cut out some on the back of the grill to make it fit. 

Thanks for the help guys. I will post back with results when i complete the install.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

jb1390;1228164 said:


> Update: I found that my truck already had an external cooler....clearly it wasn't doing the job. I just purchased the unit with the fan contained-I will install that in series with the other coolers.  The fan should help keep temps down when i am not moving, though I will most likely need to cut out some on the back of the grill to make it fit.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. I will post back with results when i complete the install.


Good luck, there is even less room than it looks like once you get in there. Take pics. 
edit; if you don't have AC you will have room


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I do have AC, and that made it a lot tighter. I decided after pulling the grille off that it would be a lot easier to simply replace the stock cooler, instead of trying to run both in parallel. The new cooler is a lot bigger, plus it has the electric fan on it. The fan pulls a lot of air through-I am very excited about what this will mean while plowing. The T-stat on the unit I bought is set to turn on when the temps hit 170 on the inlet. I drove the truck to work this morning, and the temp came up above 100-which means the radiator is still heating the fluid. It was a very cold morning, so I don't think I will have problems with overcooling using this setup.

I had to cut out some of the back of the grille, and the piece of trim under the grille. Wasn't too bad though.

I was able to move the hoses (with a little cutting of plastic for clearance), so that all I needed was 2 pipe thread adapters to get the system plugged in.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Here it is all closed up. Thanks to everyone for the help. I will post back with new tranny temp numbers after the next storm.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

nice pics thanks :salute:

and is the fan pusher or puller ? 

that will make a diffrence to mounting it. but i bet you checked that.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

The fan pulls-yes it does make a difference. I wish it was a pusher, it would have made the mounting a little easier for clearancing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks goodThumbs Up You could have hit the angle iron with some paint before the FF


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just trying to make it match the rest of the truck


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

my truck is a 02, but i found with some minor trimming of the cross member i can fit a much larger 2wd after market transmission pan on my truck. i bought the pan 2 years ago.... i still haven't had a chance to get it on though lol...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bow2no1;1235793 said:


> my truck is a 02, but i found with some minor trimming of the cross member i can fit a much larger 2wd after market transmission pan on my truck. i bought the pan 2 years ago.... i still haven't had a chance to get it on though lol...


The problem with a bigger pan is now all you have is more hot fluid. Probably won't win the discussion on here either. But the only way to really keep the fluid cooler is with a larger cooler.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1235850 said:


> The problem with a bigger pan is now all you have is more hot fluid. Probably won't win the discussion on here either. But the only way to really keep the fluid cooler is with a larger cooler.


i understand, but more fluid takes longer to heat up, also the pan is finned aluminum so it does keep the fluid cooler then a stock steal pan pan. i do plan on adding a cooler at some point.
probably about the same time i get the pan on... probably another 2 years lol


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

bow2no1;1235870 said:


> i understand, but more fluid takes longer to heat up, also the pan is finned aluminum so it does keep the fluid cooler then a stock steal pan pan. i do plan on adding a cooler at some point.
> probably about the same time i get the pan on... probably another 2 years lol


You are right but that extra fluid is just acting like a cushion to absorb a spike (ie a hill while towing). Will a bigger pan keep fluid cooler towing through the mountains? no. More is always better and the pan probably looks cool.........in the box


----------

